# Not ok Rambo Amigo Mio Fly Rug



## Armas (28 June 2012)

So I recently purchased a Rambo Amigo Mio Fly Rug my boy has been using it for less than three weeks.
It is already showing signs of failure around the velcro chest fastener its all starting to bobble and get stuck to the velcro. I am sure it will not be long before there is going to be a hole 
Has any one had this kind of experience with this product ? I am going to contact the retailer as I am not happy !

These pictures were taken a couple of days ago its much worse now.


----------



## HoneyB24 (28 June 2012)

I have to say i had a similar problem with their sweet itch rug. It is less than 6 months old and 2 of the straps have already broken. The reason i am unhappy is because it is a very expensive rug, my horse doesn't share her field with any other horses and has nothing to rub on! Plus she has a mild case, so hate to think how the rug would fair with severe cases! 

I contacted horseware, and were not very impressed with their response! Lets just say not very helpful and would have ended up leaving my horse without a rug for weeks! I contacted the retailer, who were much more helpful and said i could send them some pictures of the damage. I did this, and a week later horseware have finally agreed to send a replacement rug! Meaning instead of leaving my horse without a rug for weeks, she will be without it for an hour whilst i exhange it. Not ideal, but she will have some lotions on to try and protect her.

I have to say, i have a few of their rugs, ranging from the amigos to the rambos, and were not impressed with their customer service and lack of understanding. You would think such a big company, would have dealt with it slightly better. I hope you can solve your problem.


----------



## HoneyB24 (28 June 2012)

I would also try mentioning 'not fit for purpose'


----------



## jenz87 (28 June 2012)

Yes mine is like that too, although this is its 2nd summer now. I have to say, although around the buckles is very frizzy and bobbly, bit worse than your pictures, it hasnt broken into a hole as of yet, it just isnt very pretty. 
Infact it has holes elsewhere on the bum, most probably fellow naughty horse's teeth.


----------



## Flummoxed (28 June 2012)

Hmm. Sounds familiar. I bought the Amigo Mio about the same time as OP and it has only had intemittent use - it was recommended by my local tack shop as being suitable for a broad shouldered horse. Mine is also bobbling up badly and a hole has also appeared by a surcingle strap. I shan't be buying another.

In defence of the sweetitch hoody (if that's the one that HoneyB24 means) I have never had any problems other than those caused by teeth and excessive rubbing.


----------



## galaxy (28 June 2012)

that bobbling is where the material is catching on the stiff velcro

This problem is not a soley Horseware issue  (btw, the Mio is not part of the Rambo range, it is part of the Amigo range   http://www.horseware.com/index.php?...=92:horseware-fly-rugs&catid=3:rugs&Itemid=11).  I have seen this happen with nearly every soft mesh fly rug on the market where the velcro is not done up to be completely covered up.  I don't think it will turn into a hole.

You can take it back to the retailer, I'm not sure what their response will be.



Don't contact Horseware direct.  You contract is with the retailer.


----------



## ester (28 June 2012)

The mio material is very soft though, and they are cheap in comparison to others, we used to have the ordinary amigo fly rugs (which I think are a bit more, the material not so shiney etc). I have a second hand flybuster which is much tougher material but even that has been a bit affected by the velcro in places. 

Flummoxed I would never have said it was good for a big shouldered horse, Franks shoulders aren't big for a welshie but his amigo was always pulling on them an the lining wouldn't last long. It is why I got the flybuster as I find the v-neck fits him really well (he has a rhino turnout with the same fitting).


----------



## Armas (28 June 2012)

So I have spoken to the retailer emailed them over some pics. They will contact Horseware, which is fine but my contract is with the retailer & I don't consider the product fit for purpose.
I will ask to change the rug for a Rambo Flybuster Rug which sounds more hard wearing. Ill happily pay the difference between the rugs.
Who should pic up the return postage ??? As I live in France thus an extra cost to send it back to the U.K


----------



## rhino (28 June 2012)

Feel bad as it was me who recommended that one. Several horses at my yard wear them, and they are all 2/3 years old plus. Maybe they aren't making them as well as they used to?


----------



## Littlemissmoneypenny (28 June 2012)

The one I have is fine. I always make sure when I take off the rug I 'do up' the velcro fastenings so they don't catch as then it causes the bobbles, I only started doing this as my friend also has one and they told me to as theirs started getting fluffy when they didn't do it up when taking it off.

I must say I do love mine...fit's my 17hh warmblood mare perfectly. It's on it's second summer now after being ripped quite a bit by another horse last year, it's all sewed up nicely (courtesy of my mum!). I also have the amigo light weight turnout and pleased with how it fits and neither rugs rub her shoulders like the Masta ones do


----------



## Venevidivici (28 June 2012)

Mine fell apart in less than one summer and wasn't worn regularly at all-only on the very 'flyey' days. You get what you pay for and there's a reason it's cheap...it's cr*p :-/


----------



## Gracie21 (29 June 2012)

MINE HAS DONE THAT!!! 

I thought it was just me! He's worn it maybe 6 times tops!


----------



## Rosehip (30 June 2012)

I have 3 of these. A wash and a wear for Melly as she is a muck magnet and one for seren and they are excellent. All fly rugs will do this especially if the velcro isnt fully covered by the straps. It looks as though Armas has the same problem as Mely in that the neck cover is too tght when done up fully - Ive sorted this by putting a home made extension on. The rugs I have are between 3 and 5 years old and are in great nick, and my girls wear them 24/7 for about 6months perhaps more.


----------



## Highlands (30 June 2012)

Was not impressed when I got one but then I have always had protectors or now buzz blockers, always 2 nd hand and they are fab. Mio was too thin and went into holes.


----------



## ester (30 June 2012)

RH the one on melly in your sig looks like an amigo not a amigo mio (though I might be wrong). Our amigos did a good 2/3 summers each before requiring ditching but having felt a mio I wouldn't think much of its chances lol . I think essentially you are paying for horseware design but not really horseware quality iyswim now they have added that fourth level to their range (rambo, rhino, amigo, mio)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 June 2012)

These thin mesh rugs are not worth buying IMO; I've got one of the rugs in question and was disappointed with it.


----------



## meandmrblue (30 June 2012)

Armas said:



			So I have spoken to the retailer emailed them over some pics. They will contact Horseware, which is fine but my contract is with the retailer & I don't consider the product fit for purpose.
I will ask to change the rug for a Rambo Flybuster Rug which sounds more hard wearing. Ill happily pay the difference between the rugs.
Who should pic up the return postage ??? As I live in France thus an extra cost to send it back to the U.K
		
Click to expand...

My Rambo fly buster isn't wearing to well either


----------



## ester (30 June 2012)

I reckon velcro is the work of the devil  on closer inspection my rambo is fine on the front but has got a little snagged near the bottom neck bit.. doesn't effect its integrity at all though and as it came off ebay


----------



## Venevidivici (30 June 2012)

To clarify,when I said my Mio flyrug fell apart, I don't just mean it rubbed up where the Velcro snagged it...it fell apart:-/ Rubbish stitching,rubbish attachment of straps,rubbish,non-durable material.


----------



## Flicker51 (1 July 2012)

Yes mine is like that too, although this is its 2nd summer now. I have to say, although around the buckles is very frizzy and bobbly, bit worse than your pictures, it hasnt broken into a hole as of yet, it just isnt very pretty. 
Infact it has holes elsewhere on the bum, most probably fellow naughty horse's teeth.

This ¬¬¬
I have to say having gone through 7 [ Im not lying !!] fly rugs over the last few years due to having a very itchy horse who loves playing with fellow ponies I dont think there is any one rug which is particularly tough. The rambo is tougher on the fabric but often gives way on the tail seam. The mio is prone to little holes from grooming which are easy enough to stitch. The quickest to go was the bucas sun shower - expensive for one nights wear !! i found that in two pieces at the bottom of the field

i suppose the only advantage is that its cheaper than a stable and hay at this time of year


----------



## Racergirl (1 July 2012)

Horsewear's customer service (IMO) is shocking. I have a Rhino rug that disintegrated when I sent it off to be cleaned and mended - they couldnt put a needle in it to patch it without the top covering falling apart. They advised me to get in touch with Horsewear becuase a few had been doing it - which I did, got asked for photos (which I provided) and they admitted that that particular type of rug had had problems and wasnt up to standard. 
Despite admitting liability,becuase I no longer have the reciept (i bought it 5 years ago!!) they wont give me a refund or a new rug or even a voucher for some sort of discount to buy a replacement for it - and Im gutted/furious wiht them - I loved the rug,it fitted my girl perfectly and it was just brilliant.

I'll never buy another from them again.


----------



## Rosehip (4 July 2012)

ester said:



			RH the one on melly in your sig looks like an amigo not a amigo mio (though I might be wrong). Our amigos did a good 2/3 summers each before requiring ditching but having felt a mio I wouldn't think much of its chances lol . I think essentially you are paying for horseware design but not really horseware quality iyswim now they have added that fourth level to their range (rambo, rhino, amigo, mio)
		
Click to expand...

It is the Amigo in the sig.
I had it 3 months and it tore to shreds, so I went for the Mio and was thrilled with it. My boss has them too - on my recommendation and is pleased with hers too, they are on their 2nd summer.


----------



## Armas (5 July 2012)

At the moment I am awaiting the retailers response. Further to my original post the Amigo fly Rug now has holes developing where one of the belly straps are stitched to the rug. I am not impressed 

So I would not recommend Rambo Amigo Mio Fly Rug unless you want to buy a new rug each month.

Should the retailer not play ball I will print the response, so you know to avoid the online retailer as ultimately I bought it from them & not from the manufacture.


----------



## Flummoxed (5 July 2012)

Armas, my rug is exactly the same age as yours and it has also split where the surcingle attaches. Unlike you, I have put it down to experience but I shall be looking for another rug in the sales. 

I shan't buy another Mio but I have been pleased with other Amigo rugs.


----------



## Armas (5 July 2012)

It gets worse this rug is crap. Less than three weeks old and it looks like this.


----------



## Armas (5 July 2012)

So latest update. The manufacture have admitted fault the retailer have offered a refund, thats all well and good. But it cost me £16 to ship the rug out to France thus far they are unwilling to refund the shipping charges WTF.
I pay for a product I pay them to ship me a product the product is then faulty I end up out of pocket. 
Not ok and I will not stand for that


----------



## nic85 (5 July 2012)

I have an Amigo Mio fly rug.

I bought it begining of last year and she wore it most of last summer and has been wearing it on and off thid year too. she lives out in summer months, is a growing 3 year old, loves sleeping in mud lol

I have washed it 3 times in the time I hav been using it, it is due a wash again as it is pretty muddy frm last night. Now the bobbling is from the velcro yes, I make an effort to close the velcro straps when I wash it but it still bobbles, its that type of material. It is starting to give in the shoulders and I will hav to replace it for next year, it will do as a spare.

the Amigo rugs fit my horse really well, she has a LW, MW and a HW


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 July 2012)

Get a Premier Equine fly rug - they are great quality and wash well


----------



## dibbin (5 July 2012)

I had one. It lasted less than a fortnight, when I had to collect the 5 separate pieces of it from various bits of the field. And my boy got a very nasty friction burn round his pastern where he'd obviously caught his foot in the binding.

Was not impressed.


----------



## Venevidivici (5 July 2012)

Armas,that's just what my mio fly rug looked like after a handful of wears. A few more wears after that & it was in bits&was binned:-/


----------



## npage123 (6 July 2012)

I agree with Littlemissmoneypenny - because the Mio Fly rug is made from a very soft material, it would bobble very easily unless the velcro bits are done up (closed up) when the rug is not in use.  The velcro will catch on any part of the rug.  

I've tried loads of different fly rugs in the past, and this one definitely fits my horse better than any of the others.   It's a shame it didn't fit yours nicely, and that you're now in the position of being forced to pay the P&P for a rug that you're unhappy with.  It would have been nice of them to also refund the postage to you, as a gesture of goodwill!


----------



## SaharaS (6 July 2012)

I don't rate their products at all now, simply as they offer the lowest form of customer mis-service possible..and I feel the items are being made cheaper /or of poorer quality IMO. I returned a fly mask that virtually dissolved on its first wear! pretty much looked like it had been eaten by moths weilding machine guns and then put thru a mincer..twice and had an allergy to horses. not the horse to blame & not its first mask, I'd simply treated her to a new one so a youngster could wear hers..I'd rather stand out fly swatting all day than spend that amount daily for 4 horses..I'm still awaiting a reply 2 years later! I'm over the moon about this and am recommending them to everyone..for the Olympic caber tossing & javelin chucking!


----------



## Flummoxed (6 July 2012)

Slinkyunicorn said:



			Get a Premier Equine fly rug - they are great quality and wash well 

Click to expand...

Slinky - which of the PR rugs would you recommend (the website seems to have three flyrugs)- and are they a good fit for your typical broader Section D type? I often have problems with rugs as they are too tight across his shoulders.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (6 July 2012)

Flummoxed said:



			Slinky - which of the PR rugs would you recommend (the website seems to have three flyrugs)- and are they a good fit for your typical broader Section D type? I often have problems with rugs as they are too tight across his shoulders.
		
Click to expand...

They are great rugs for those with bigger chests/shoulders - I have a cob and WB who are both blessed in the shoulder/chest depts

As to which one that depends on your own preference - I personally don't use combo type rugs as they rub manes out

I also have a rug cleaning business and the PE flyrugs of all types wash really well (in fact all their rugs wash well and I rarely have one to repair unlike other makes)


----------



## whisp&willow (6 July 2012)

i recently got an amigo mio fly rug, and have been very pleased with it.

i did however order a size bigger than she normally wears, as the amigos come up small.  this may be why some of you are experiencing stress rips around the fastenings?

i make sure that the velcro straps are completely closed when fastened and when taking the rug off so they don't snag.

she's worn it every day for weeks now, and its standing up to gorse bushes pretty well too....


----------



## Venevidivici (7 July 2012)

I can't argue with the fit-it fitted my boy really well and I think the pattern the rug is cut to is well-shaped for a horse BUT it is the quality of the manufacture that is poor. It wasn't the fit that made it disintegrate,it's the quality. I have Rambos and rhinos and an amigo and they're all better quality but unfortunately,in seeking to establish an economy line,they have gone too far in their cost/corner cutting. The product is not fit for purpose in what seems to be(from this small sample of posters) the majority of cases.


----------



## Linda Whetstone (4 May 2014)

I have used these rugs for several years on several horses and find them to be a better fit for my horses as they dont pull back as much getting tight round shoulders etc.  Mostly they last for 2 or 3 years which I think is very acceptable given how cheap they are.  Also because the material is lighter the horses do not get so hot in them in very hot weather.


----------



## L&M (4 May 2014)

Sorry to buck the trend but I have one and so far am very pleased with it - however I do agree with the poster that said buy a size up so less strain on the fastenings.

I like this rug because of the soft material - other fly rugs in the same price range seemed to be very 'plasticy' and stiff, whereas this ones moulds to the horses shape better.


----------



## LMR (4 May 2014)

In my opinion the rug doesn't look like a good fit on your horse and looks too tight so not surprised it is falling apart as it is a cheap fly rug which doesn't fit! 

Also I'm sure most retailers don;t refund p+p if you return at item. I would check their policies though.

Not a good situation to be in and hopefully you get it resolved soon



Armas said:



			It gets worse this rug is crap. Less than three weeks old and it looks like this.

































Click to expand...


----------



## ester (4 May 2014)

It is a very old thread L&M and the OP is now banned anyway.


----------

